# 1970 GTO wheel & Tire Size



## PONTI1 (May 26, 2016)

Hello Fellow GTO owners.
I am new and hope someone can assist me with what appears to be a simple question. I am restoring a 1970 GTO Coupe and would like to move from the base 14" wheel & hubcap to 15" Rally II wheels & tires What are my options? will 235-60-15 work without rubbing on the fenders?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Hughes (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a 1969 GTO with 15x7" Rally II rims on it. I put 245/15R60's on the back and 225/15R60's on the front. No rub! I'm actually considering 15x8" Rally II rims, not sure if they will rub or not....


----------



## PONTI1 (May 26, 2016)

Hi Andy, thank you for your response!


----------

